
Using public USB charging stations could drain your bank account, officials warn - diggernet
https://abc7.com/warning-issued-against-using-public-usb-charging-stations/5695003/
======
copperx
The story has zero technical details about the attack or about vulnerable
devices.

Does anybody have more details?

